# Need diet advice for a skinny person wanting to bulk up



## Tartarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi guys, so basically I'm 24 years old and have always been the slim "ectomorph" body shape/type. In fact throughout my entire life I don't recall ever having any visible body fat on me. I am 5'10 and weigh about 9 stone, although my body fat is at 8% (I have scales that measure bf). Up until now I've worked out at a gym since I was 18 but I mainly focussed on fitness because I was running at a competitive level, although I'm not running any more. So I've decided I want to gain some muscle so I look healthier and less stick-like. How much weight I don't really know, I just want to be an average body size but very ripped like I am already. So here's my existing exercise information:


Football 6-a-side 1 hour a week

Football 11-a-side 3 hours a week (approx)

Jogging/running 45 minutes a week

Weight-lifting 1 hour twice a week


Now obviously, because I have such a fast metabolism, diet is going to be the key element here. My problem is though I get full really easily and I can quite happily only have one or two small meals a day with a few snacks in between. I've taken to drinking milk rather than water for protein and stuff, but all this seemed to change was that I started ****ting pellets. I also tried to increase the amount of fast food I've been having, for the extra calories. So my question is will I have to make a really strict diet plan to gain weight? Or is it as simple as altering my diet to include more calories than what I am eating already? Do any you guys know any high calorie foods that are easy to eat without making myself full for the rest of the day?? Cheers


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm the same fill up easily and have to eat 4000 kcals to bulk.

I just force my self to finish my meals, I also count calories so I know how much I've left to eat.

Also a shake before bed is good

1 scoop whey 120kcals

500ml milk approx 300 kcals

150g oats 540kcals

Banana 110kcals

Peanut butter 50g 280kcals

If I added that right it's about 1450kcals

They are off the top of my head so might be a little out.

Try this it worked for me you will be full but won't notice when your sleeping


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I was the same mate... skinniest kid in my year at school and all that.

To cut it short start counting calories and make sure you get the required amount down your neck day-in day-out for months on end. Download the myfitnesspal app (or use their website) and that should do a good job of helping you track what you eat and recommending the right calories. Although you will need to bump the protein up at in place of some carbs (you can do this in the settings).

Do this and you will gain weight. Have a good workout plan in place and hopefully a good proportion of that weight will be muscle.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm 15st+ and well into 4k cals


----------



## Tartarus (Jan 17, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I was the same mate... skinniest kid in my year at school and all that.
> 
> To cut it short start counting calories and make sure you get the required amount down your neck day-in day-out for months on end. Download the myfitnesspal app (or use their website) and that should do a good job of helping you track what you eat and recommending the right calories. Although you will need to bump the protein up at in place of some carbs (you can do this in the settings).
> 
> Do this and you will gain weight. Have a good workout plan in place and hopefully a good proportion of that weight will be muscle.


Ok but how many calories should I aim for? Would 3,000 every day be enough?? Or should I go for 4000 or higher?? Baring in mind I don't want to gain that much weight like a professional body-builder or anything and preferably not much fat. As for protein, how much of that should I be eating??? Cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Tartarus said:


> Ok but how many calories should I aim for? Would 3,000 every day be enough?? Or should I go for 4000 or higher?? Baring in mind I don't want to gain that much weight like a professional body-builder or anything and preferably not much fat. As for protein, how much of that should I be eating??? Cheers


Myfitnesspal will work out your calories... but at a guesstimate I'd say 2400. It will also recommend how to split these between protein, carbs and fat... but it will underestimate the protein as it's not for bodybuilding. So swap some of the carbs for protein.

150-200g of protein is more than adequate for you.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Tartarus said:


> Hi guys, so basically I'm 24 years old and have always been the slim "ectomorph" body shape/type. In fact throughout my entire life I don't recall ever having any visible body fat on me. I am 5'10 and weigh about 9 stone, although my body fat is at 8% (I have scales that measure bf). Up until now I've worked out at a gym since I was 18 but I mainly focussed on fitness because I was running at a competitive level, although I'm not running any more. So I've decided I want to gain some muscle so I look healthier and less stick-like. How much weight I don't really know, I just want to be an average body size but very ripped like I am already. So here's my existing exercise information:
> 
> 
> Football 6-a-side 1 hour a week
> ...


 Drop every activity except the weights and increase this to 4 times a week

As said use my fitness pal to track cals and eat plenty of fish chicken rice pasta and EVERYTHING Inbetween. Check @IGotTekkers for advice. In a nutshell

Train

Eat

Sleep

Repeat

The more you put in, the more you will get out. Diet is key to it all.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Going by what youve said about your metabolism and the amount of footy you play id say you need ALOT to gain weight although only lifting twice a week will make muscle gain very hard

Id say 5000+ at a guess you should bulk out fairly quick then can adjust based on the fat gain to get it to a level you want


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

With a fast metabolism and doing that much cardio each week I'd start at 3000 and work up from there. Will the weight training be staying at twice a week or will you add more, as that is not ideal for bulking up


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

go to a starting point with calories after 2 weeks weigh yourself if you have not put on any weight increase calories weigh yourself again in another 2 weeks and weigh youself again do this untill your weight is going up , its not rocket science


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I was the same mate... skinniest kid in my year at school and all that.


Christ really? Theres an incentive if nothing else OP. Don't worry too much about worrying about macros. Just eat. Eat lots. You'll see by your own body what works and what doesn't. Eat like a horse. There's a lot of us ectos on here. We're the ones that spend a fortune on chicken and steak


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

**** counting calories just eat as much as possible.

Breakfast:

4 hash browns, 2 sausages, 4 bacon, mushrooms drowned in evoo, half a tin of beans, 4 eggs, litre of gold top milk. Thats about 2400 cals. Eat a few good meals and drink bottles of locozade through the day, at night after dinner set yourself up a platter of snacks to get you through the evening, im talking 200g bag of doritos with a range of humus and salsa dips, cheese, cooked meats etc.

And dont be scared of burgers.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** counting calories just eat as much as possible.
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> ...


I was 160lbs in November 2012. I took this approach when trying to move away from being a streak of ****. I ate, ate, set the alarm during the night to wake up to east, then ate, then ate site ate. Train with lots of compounds, lots of food. If you are thin, **** ratios and macro nutrients. Just get a big plate, big fork, and get eating.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't suggest counting cals to be all scientific about it... but more just to make sure you get the cals down you consistently.

I was training for 10 years with no knowledge at all... I thought I ate shite loads (as all ectos do), and on some days I probably did. But clearly I wasn't doing it consistently. Joined here, got a little knowledge and logged my cals. In 5-6 months I put on just under 40lbs natty and still had the resemblance of abs. This was 14 lbs heavier than I'd ever been, so worked for me.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fair play mark. Lesson is to read up on these things....whilst eating


----------



## Ari1888 (Feb 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I was the same mate... skinniest kid in my year at school and all that.
> 
> To cut it short start counting calories and make sure you get the required amount down your neck day-in day-out for months on end. Download the myfitnesspal app (or use their website) and that should do a good job of helping you track what you eat and recommending the right calories. Although you will need to bump the protein up at in place of some carbs (you can do this in the settings).
> 
> Do this and you will gain weight. Have a good workout plan in place and hopefully a good proportion of that weight will be muscle.


The first line: inspiring :thumb: Good tips there, cheers pal.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Listen to all the guys  good advice here


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Some good info here! Just eat mate, eat, eat and eat again! Youll be forcing food down you at times and eating when your not hungry! Looking into bulking shakes, one mentioned earlier sounded good, easy way to get 1000+ cals in!

Lift weights at least three times a week as well! Google Push, Pull, Legs routines of 5x5 routines and go from there!


----------



## Absent-Spotter (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd give anything to be in the OPs position. Having to eat 5000 calories a day would be like a dream come true.

Sadly if i ate even 3000 calories a day i'd be a seriously fat fecker in no time. Pretty sure I was born to be a fat lad but i'm having none of it


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

myfitnesspal is definitely the best at tracking your calories

i'm similar, i'm 5,10 and 10 and a half stone but never put weight on, so i used my fitness pal for a week and put everything i was eating into it and turned out i wasn't even meeting the daily amount i should be to gain weight!

past 2 days i've eaten over 3,000 calories a day! and thats with no protein shake just a protein bar i buy in work

ok my diet isn;t the best i still have a lot of fat things like chips and battered fish but it doesn't bother me too much i just need to get the weight on! i might get a protein shake as that is gonna add another 1,000 calories a day which should help me put weight on quicker


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** counting calories just eat as much as possible.
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> ...


I would sacrifice the girlfriend I don't have just to eat that brekkie right now. Made my fvcking mouth water just reading it mate


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Its all well and good saying eat, eat and eat but when you have the appetite of a wasp its easier said than done, I've been there myself.

Being built like a racing snake myself a few years ago I know how hard it can be when you consider eating to be a chore.

1. Stop or cut down all the running/cardio etc, this is only preventing you from building any muscle and keeping you looking like Mo Farah.

2. Increase weight training to 4 times a week but no more than an hour at a time.

3. Build a routine around compound lifts (Squat, Bench, Barbell Overhead Press, Deadlift)

4. Eat more but try to keep it generally healthy, you want to build muscle not a belly :laugh:

5. Introduce meals throughout the day, start light such as a piece of fruit and a yoghurt then add cottage cheese, tuna, protein shakes, protein bars, low fat greek yoghurt etc

6. Weigh yourself weekly and if you start dropping weight, eat more.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------

